
Pompeo Hints at Huawei Ultimatum to Countries Buying Equipment - eznoonze
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-02-11/pompeo-hints-at-huawei-ultimatum-to-countries-buying-equipment
======
orf
> The administration has argued for providers of next-generation mobile gear
> to rely on U.S. companies such as Cisco Systems Inc.

Please stop using their backdoored equipment, use ours instead!

[https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2018/08/backdoors_in_...](https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2018/08/backdoors_in_ci.html)

~~~
_visgean
Yes, but is officially an ally, (the states where Pompeo mentioned this are
all parts of NATO imho).

But still there are european providers such as nokia networks, ericsson..

------
Leary
Pompeo's ex-CIA background coming to the fore- My way or the Huawei.

~~~
endofcapital
This guy just said yesterday that Hezbollah is in Venezuela, so reality
doesn't seem to matter much anymore. Who knows?

~~~
lamarpye
Interesting. Are you a domain expert in this area? Did you do some research
before posting?

[http://articles.latimes.com/2008/oct/22/world/fg-
cocainering...](http://articles.latimes.com/2008/oct/22/world/fg-
cocainering22)

From Wikipedia: "There are small but influential Muslim, Buddhist, and Jewish
communities. The Muslim community of more than 100,000 is concentrated among
persons of Lebanese and Syrian descent living in Nueva Esparta State, Punto
Fijo and the Caracas area."

Is it hard to imagine a terrorist organization would expand it's operations
into drug smuggling?

~~~
SampleBourgeois
There's a lot of Lebanese immigrants in Venezuela. Do you think they're all
members of Hezbollah?

~~~
lamarpye
Yes. That is what I was implying. Every single one.

Or I was providing context, showing that Hezbollah connections to Venezuela
are not implausible in this particular reality

~~~
zaphirplane
That is a horrible racist argument. to imply that it’s arguable that 3,4,5
generation muslims living in South America are terrorist just because they
are.

A quick look at your comments says you are not thou. The statement is
missguided

~~~
lamarpye
I get the sense that detecting sarcasm isn't your strong suit.

~~~
zaphirplane
I realise the 1st paragraph is sarcastic, the original post and the 2nd
paragraph is what I’m replying to

------
griffinkelly
Despite demands to other countries, the US telecom providers still use Huawei
equipment. The US government has made demands for them to stop using Huawei
base stations but ultimately the economics don't make sense. I don't see the
US government ripping out domestic equipment anytime soon, yet alone being
able to enforce any kind of demands internationally.

------
zorked
Is there any concrete evidence of Huawei backdoors?

~~~
Jerry2
No. The US wants tech and equipment from the US-based companies to be the
standard across the world because it would allow more influence over those
countries. They would also be able to intercept the equipment as it leaves the
US. [0]

[0] Infamous "NSA intercepts Cisco equipment slide"
[https://archive.fo/7Zosk](https://archive.fo/7Zosk)

~~~
kyrra
It's worth noting that none of the telecom providers for wireless gear are
from the US.

The top 5 equipment manufacturers for 5G gear are — Nokia, Ericsson, Huawei,
ZTE and Samsung.

~~~
kingosticks
There's money for Qualcomm in there somewhere, isn't there?

~~~
kyrra
Huawei is banned from an infrastructure point of view. Qualcomm does device
chips for phones and whatnot, not network infrastructure.

The US government hasn't banned consumer devices of Huawei (except for
government purchases). So you can still buy a Huawei phone or laptop.

Also, Qualcomm basically had a monopoly in the US due to patents applying to
CDMA phone tech (it's why most phones had different SKUs in the US versus the
rest of the world, as you effectively needed a Qualcomm chip to get on
Verizon's or Sprint's networks.)

~~~
kingosticks
I assumed they had some patents this time around too and if you had to license
it for the handset you had to license it for the other side also. But I guess
not.

------
thisisweirdok
I can't imagine China wouldn't retaliate on such a ban? Maybe Apple will have
to scale back those expectations on sales in China again?

~~~
m0zg
With such a severe trade imbalance, any retaliation would be shooting
themselves in the feet.

